# hermie?



## BrotherBoneHead (May 13, 2015)

Female seeds. Found a few pistils but I see these too. ***? 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-05-13-16-57-29.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2015-05-13-16-57-15.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 13, 2015)

LOOKS HERMIE TO ME........sorry for your loss......... what seeds are they?


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2015)

This is not a hermi, it is a male.  The feminized seeds lied to you.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 13, 2015)

Cookies kush. Barneys. ...****! Should 1 chuck it.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2015)

Unless you want to make seeds.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 13, 2015)

When you have 2 plants and one shows this it's devastating. All that time. I need to look close at the other one. The one showing the balls was much bigger at fort than the second one. Fingers crossed for one.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 13, 2015)

Same plant. 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-05-13-17-54-18.jpg


View attachment Screenshot_2015-05-13-17-54-01.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2015)

At least you caught it and nothing will be pollinated. It is a bummer, that is why some people don't use feminized seeds.  At least it wasn't a hermie, those are worse, imo. Sorry this happened.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 13, 2015)

They are both the same. My entire grow is a waste. Since I have no way to obtain stable clones what am I supposed to do? Germ a bunch of seeds and flower them to sex and then reveg?


----------



## Grower13 (May 13, 2015)

BrotherBoneHead said:


> Same plant.


 

hermi


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2015)

Hermies are yellow bananas that form in later stages of flower. This is just a male.

I usually buy regular seeds, veg for 6-8 weeks until sexed then flip to flower.  Where did you get these seeds?


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hermies are yellow bananas that form in later stages of flower. This is just a male.
> 
> I usually buy regular seeds, veg for 6-8 weeks until sexed then flip to flower.  Where did you get these seeds?



Herbies. From barney farm packaging sealed. Are you sure they are males? Packaging says female...5 seeds.

I can't ved for 5-6;weeks. I have no space. I just threw 6 seeds in paper towels....I just wasted 5 weeks almost 6. Looks like both...my only 2 are showing balls.  I wanna cry.

Now how do I grow these and have enough room? 6 seeds...maybe they will all germ...26" tall scrog cab 19 x 23 wide.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2015)

The first picture you showed is a male plant.  You started 6 seeds and only got 2 to pop? 

I am sorry this happened. It sucks, try again.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 13, 2015)

No I started 3 seeds and 2 popped. These  2. I just threw 6 seeds in paper towels tonight after realizing I need to start over. I need help.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 13, 2015)

How about the pictures I  post 7? 2 diff plants.


----------



## Grower13 (May 13, 2015)

how are you growing these plants?    What kind of medium and lights are you using? ....... something ain't right........ can you get a picture of whole plant?........ almost looks like some reveg going on.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 13, 2015)

It's a male ..... Where do you see female parts?
Just had it happen BBH got 3 males that I was sure were girls


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2015)

I agree Post #7 is male as well. 

Tell us about your grow? Do you have a thread somewhere?


----------



## ston-loc (May 13, 2015)

Also, just cause you flip the lights at 5 weeks, doesnt mean they're flowering. They still might not be sexually mature, and ready to flip.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 14, 2015)

I took them out of the cab last night to get a better look at them. They got chucked.


----------



## RubyRed (May 14, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hermies are yellow bananas that form in later stages of flower. This is just a male.
> 
> I usually buy regular seeds, veg for 6-8 weeks until sexed then flip to flower.  Where did you get these seeds?



this is not correct

A hermie is a plant the displays both sex...this can happen anytime after they are sexually mature....I see both sexes on the pictures shown


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2015)

Sorry bbh, here's to the next batch of seeds and females.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2015)

BrotherBoneHead said:


> They are both the same. My entire grow is a waste. Since I have no way to obtain stable clones what am I supposed to do? Germ a bunch of seeds and flower them to sex and then reveg?


 
I am a bit confused.  In post 7 you say it is the same plant, but now you are saying that the pics are of 2 different plants?  

I had this happen once, where a fem seed turned out to be full blown male.  I don't know if you have any other course, if you cannot get clones from somewhere, than planting seeds and sexing them or trying some other fem seeds.  You will not have to grow them sex them, and them put them back to reveg though--there are other ways we can talk about if you decide to go that route.  I am so sorry this happened to you.  When I say that there are a hundred little things on the way to harvest to trip you up, you now understand a part of what can go wrong, even when you have not done anything wrong.  If I was the clone queen, I would try to get you some rooted clones, but I am still struggling--the clone god is angry at me for some reason.  

Hermies do not always just pop nanners late in flowering.  Hermies can produce male parts any time.  It is always a good idea to be on the lookout for them.  I would be writing to Barney's and complaining loudly.  If a plant hermies, it is one thing and can be the result of something the grower did wrong.  But when a fem seed turns out to be a full blown male, the breeder needs to know.  I hope they will make it right.....but now you are probably a bit leery of their fems, and for good reason.


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (May 14, 2015)

Thanks HG. No point in crying over spilt milk. On to the next.


----------

